# OK I am a BIT scared...25 Jan ;)



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

OK OK

The one with the BIG MOUTH here (the biggest!) is getting a bit scared.

I set my date 25th Jan now I have some mad scooting around to do 

Could not come at a better time I have my wife biatching about various stupid things 

At least she can have 4 walls to moan at and the cats


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

"Set the date" haha, it's like you're getting married or something 
And you're getting cold feet...??


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> "Set the date" haha, it's like you're getting married or something
> And you're getting cold feet...??


I take my hat off to you go out there get it done .seize the moment , most of us on this forum for good or bad have done and every day like a new adventure.when your young and free wowskys the limit.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I suppose soon I can all entertain you on my misadventures and how I am spinning into doom, I don't know if I am arriving in cockroach or mosquito season 

You can all laugh at me when I report back from the Playboy Mansion (more like a studio with a sofa bed )how you hear my electric is being stolen, how I have been scammed, and how slow my internet is.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Horus said:


> Well I suppose soon I can all entertain you on my misadventures and how I am spinning into doom, I don't know if I am arriving in cockroach or mosquito season
> 
> You can all laugh at me when I report back from the Playboy Mansion (more like a studio with a sofa bed )how you hear my electric is being stolen, how I have been scammed, and how slow my internet is.


you forget to mention: no tv, and stay away fro the sharks!:tongue1:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> you forget to mention: no tv, and stay away fro the sharks!:tongue1:


I don't watch TV and have no intention of doing so.

The sharks however are worrying however if they get me I anticipate it would be a rather quick demise and a unique way to go as I get tossled about in my gold speedos, everyone I know would not expect less


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Horus! You'll be fine dude!

You've done most of the stuff that needs hard working so far, and for what it's worth, I think you did more than a good job doing your homework! :clap2: AND, what's more important, you are almost aware/prepared for the possible sh!t that would face you in here 

All you need is to get in here and see how it goes, hopefully it won't be worse than your expectations!

If you ever had second thoughts you're only a flight away! Keep that in your mind and you'll be just fine 

Good luck mate! And merry Christmas!


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Well I had my norks grabbed yesterday by a man old enough to be my grandad.
Hopefully you might just miss out on that treat.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well thanks everyone and Merry Christmas to all 

I suppose when and if things do go horribly wrong I can always go back running to my wife hoping that all will be forgiven as I am schweeet and innocent she might.

Greeny; as for having anything grabbed welcome to Egypt, just a word of warning don't let an Egyptian man help you up on a camel. All I can say is I wish Egyptian women were as forthcoming as Egyptian men; I took the plunge and started writing to a few Arabic hotties however at the mere suggestion of having a quiet drink and meal at mine when I have my place...and maybe some mojito with extra vodka after the meal they go into hiding :eyebrows:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well things are falling into place and I am so so so HAPPY

I just can't believe it I am over the moon and I am very grateful to this place as you guys have made it all possible

I just need to see my employer tomorrow to finalise things; I will see the female director...the one who plays with her hair when I speak to her.

I have just laid out my Armani City Glam aftershave and pulling shirt so I get what I want


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> Well things are falling into place and I am so so so HAPPY
> 
> I just can't believe it I am over the moon and I am very grateful to this place as you guys have made it all possible
> 
> ...


thats more of a posative note
word of advice leave the local girls alone if your based in sharm there are lots of available non egyptian girls settle in then get lay of the land be your self without the moijtos and all will fall into place .


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

bat said:


> thats more of a posative note
> word of advice leave the local girls alone if your based in sharm there are lots of available non egyptian girls settle in then get lay of the land be your self without the moijtos and all will fall into place .


I think they keep them all locked away however there were a few honey monsters at the local KFC 

They must have kicked the door down in a feeding frenzy to get out if I want to attract them I shall use some chocolate milkshake as aftershave.

I would not be able to afford a Egyptian girlfriend like that with the price of a bargain bucket at 150 LE 

I did tell the wifey about my 4 week jaunt said it was pending my employer approval, what I did not tell her they were seeing on how to best approach me working from abroad via VPN

I got her some lovely Christmas presents so she can see what she has lost 

I am sure when I tell her asta la vista baby and that I have slung my hook to pastures new she will do her best godzilla impression.... I am just happy I won't be there to see it 

Feels so liberating if I only had man boobs I could my bra as well


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> I think they keep them all locked away however there were a few honey monsters at the local KFC
> 
> They must have kicked the door down in a feeding frenzy to get out if I want to attract them I shall use some chocolate milkshake as aftershave.
> 
> ...


was honey monster a complement wasn't sure the same with the godzilla impression, any way me thinks you doth protest about your wife tad to much 
who you trying to convince us or you
but once you get on that plane clean slate, fresh start.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Horus you have a very wierd sense of humour!!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

bat said:


> was honey monster a complement wasn't sure the same with the godzilla impression, any way me thinks you doth protest about your wife tad to much
> who you trying to convince us or you
> but once you get on that plane clean slate, fresh start.


Well my wife is a stunning woman who is also very kind and caring but very selfish, just because she is a good person does not mean she is good for me, it's all about what she wants and her keeping up appearances to the outside world and it's worn me down. 

A once lovely house is now a filth hole as I have simply stopped picking up over everyone and I have had little help or support even with the cat tray and now the cats simply go into the outbuilding and do what they need to do on the floor and if I say anything I am the evil culprit.

Today I got up and now the cat's are using the bath as a litter tray as she is sitting downstairs without a care in the world doing her makeup and nails, combined with the weather we are having the visions of that and a giant bag of rubbish left in the kitchen it's just really the final straw..

I am not a cook, cleaner, picker upper, slave any longer she can simply have her crap and wallow in it. 

I am booking those flights..I have no accommodation yet however I will get that sorted

Despite all the filth in Egypt, the ants, cockroachs, scammers and who knows what else I will once and finally be FREE


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Horus said:


> Despite all the filth in Egypt, the ants, cockroachs, scammers and who knows what else I will once and finally be FREE


1. The filth only need be outside; you can find respite indoors. You can hire a nanny to keep your flat clean for a very reasonable price - and even a chef to cook for you if you like. This serves several purposes. You'll spoil yourself a little. You'll have extra time to devote to YOU. And you'll give at least one Egyptian a job, which they desperately need.

2. The ants aren't a bother in winter because they go deep back into the ground. Warning: During ant season, do not drop even so much as one crumb on the floor because there will quickly be a trail of them headed toward it.

3. They sell a putty that you can put down around the floors that will keep the cockroaches out.

4. You'll get wise to the scamming soon enough. Be prepared to get taken for a piestr or two. My advice: If they quote the price in dollars, say "La! Floos kabir!" (No! Too much money!") and walk away. Don't let them beg you back. If they quote the price in Egyptian pounds, whack off the extra zero they've tacked on the end and that's how much you should pay (ex., not 700 LE, but 70 LE).

Unsolicited advice. Stay away from the local talent. It will not serve you well.

I wish you luck and look forward to reading about your adventures.


----------

